# What Posers.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

here's a couple of Alfie and Charlie .


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless there lovely chris  nice to see them getting on so well  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god they are gorgeous, i want one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

They are both stunning!!! Glad they seem to love each other so much!

Louise


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Louise, yes we were really surprised when we brought the kitten home how well the older lads accepted him , the kitten did a little hissing the first night but then the next day they were all playing together. 
CHRIS.


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

What a couple of Fantastic cats ..can see they are well cared for .


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh Chris they are such gorgeous boys, Charlie has really made himself at home hasn't he. And it looks like he has a friend for life there, bless


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Chris, they are gorgeous pics*


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww bless, they are beautiful xxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

They look like best buddies, youre very lucky to have such beutifull kitties


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Gorgeous boys glad they're getting on so well, bless.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awww lovely  xx


----------

